# lemon , huge litter



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Well she was getting Pretty big checked on her this evening to find fourteen pinkies. I'm going to let her cull herself .. I have two other females who look due soon as well so I'd she doesn't cull herself maybe ill b able to foster some ... lemon is my yellow and Orange brindle. You can really see her Orange now where she looked solid yellow before .. the babies are out of domino... He's black and white but has got a patch that's turning grey .. he is out of wolf and sank. Lemon is also out of wolf but her mom was a brindle ill get some pics up in a couple days when their pigment comes in ..


----------



## thammy24 (Dec 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

I'll probably post commanches and blondeys here as well when they pop ... I try not to take up a bunch of space if I don't have to ... I think comms in labor right now .. 
:mrgreen: i


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Can wait for pics!


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

I was right about commanche .. she has thirteen pups yesterday and rapunzel had hers this morning she has ten ... (Was rapunzel not blondey my bad ...). One more huge female to go .. maybe she'll have them tomorrow for Christmas


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully this blizzard doesn't mess with the power ... So many new squiglys need the warmth ...


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

k well heres a few (old) pics of moms and dads ...

lemon









domino









rapunzel









spyro









commy









optimus









this last one is the expected litter .. no babies yet but she is huge these are old pics i promise new ones when the babies have pigment 
beauty









romeo


----------

